
Letter of Recommendation: ‘Penn and Teller: Fool Us’ - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/26/magazine/letter-of-recommendation-penn-teller-fool-us.html
======
vanniv
Even an article about a magic show isn't complete in the opinion of the
editors of the NY Times until it becomes about Trump.

